# FreeBSD install menu not responsive on Acer c720



## Spook (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello community. First time posting and relatively new to *BSD. As the title suggests, the install menu simply is not taking any input from the keyboard. I have looked around online to no avail. Any suggestions as to what I should do? Also, I have Arch Linux running instead of the original OS.


----------



## orphansec (Mar 20, 2015)

Try booting into live cd, do you have keyboard control then? If so I would check dmesg(8) and see if it's giving errors.


----------



## Spook (Mar 24, 2015)

Its from a memory stick. Which it boots from and allows me to choose among the items on the first menu. After I select multi user it then starts the bsdinstall which is giving me the problem. I dont have the machine with me at the moment to look at the dmesg. 

*Edited for clarification.


----------



## tetragir (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi,
Have a look at the following guide. It walks you through the installation to the C720:
http://blog.grem.de/pages/c720.html


----------

